# Spring Fling Food Thread!!



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Ladies, here's where you list what kind of food you will be contributing to the fling. 

I've just made my reservation for a state campsite (loop I). I will be staying Thursday, Friday and Saturday with my son. Spring fling is officially two weeks away!!

Lets keep it simple and easy guys. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Food List:

Seasalt: 2 footlong cold cuts and sodas


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Salsa and chips*

I'm bringing my wicked homemade salsa and lots of scooping chips ... I grow the peppers and tomatoes too ... freeze them in the fall for making the good stuff through the winter and spring.

This stuff will require massive quantities of liquids also be used to control the flames :beer: 
... I grow mostly habaneros 

Food List:

Seasalt: 2 footlong cold cuts and sodas
Fishhead: Salsa & Chips


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Some kind of Sausage - Brats or Chorizo*

Will bring charcoal and either brats or chorizo...
and some way to cook them... (anyone have an extra grill rack???)

I just called and the picnic area has fire pits but no grill racks.

Seasalt: 2 footlong cold cuts and sodas
Fishhead: Salsa & Chips
HuskyMD: Chorizo and/or Brats


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I will bring a small grill, I wish I had a hibachi!! 

Trevor, when you going to AI? Let me know if you are heading before the fling so we can hook up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

First you're calling us girls, now you want to hook up  

Sorry, homophobia here pal!

I'll be there Friday early afternoon. Took Friday off.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I may not be able to attend...time will tell. I'm still hoping to come - just bought two new spools of Sufix 17lb test...





HuskyMD said:


> I'll be there Friday early afternoon. Took Friday off.


Geeze Trev, make up your mind.  

You gotta come. If you don't and nobody catches anything, who will they blame it on??   

.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> You gotta come. If you don't and nobody catches anything, who will they blame it on??
> 
> .


Haahaa... LOL...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Believe me I WANT to. My wife is not doing well. They took out her Gall Bladder on thursday, thinking that would stop the vomiting. It was full of scar tissue (good sign that it had been a problem for a while). But, she is still vomiting a LOT. 

I am planning on bringing two of the kids with me. But, if she isn't doing better by then, I'm not sure I can leave her (even with her mom being there) for an entire weekend. 

Heck, if it was today, I wouldn't leave her even if I took all 3 kids with me. And I wouldn't get any fishing in with a 21 month old tagging along...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Forgot about the wife's medical thing going on. Hope she has a rapid recovery. 

Sorry about raggin on you man. 
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Believe me I WANT to. My wife is not doing well. They took out her Gall Bladder on thursday, thinking that would stop the vomiting. It was full of scar tissue (good sign that it had been a problem for a while). But, she is still vomiting a LOT.
> 
> I am planning on bringing two of the kids with me. But, if she isn't doing better by then, I'm not sure I can leave her (even with her mom being there) for an entire weekend.
> 
> Heck, if it was today, I wouldn't leave her even if I took all 3 kids with me. And I wouldn't get any fishing in with a 21 month old tagging along...


Husky, hope your wife gets better. I totally understand if you decide not to come. I would almost tell you to stay home and take care of your wife... 

Give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

BubbaBlue said:


> Geeze Trev, make up your mind.
> 
> You gotta come. If you don't and nobody catches anything, who will they blame it on??
> 
> .


Seems I have heard that before. Hope your wife gets better. Like I said let me know if you need anything.


.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Will bring charcoal and either brats or chorizo...
> and some way to cook them... (anyone have an extra grill rack???)
> 
> I just called and the picnic area has fire pits but no grill racks.
> ...


I have a couple grills and will bring one. ITis about 36" in dia.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sticky*

can we get a sticky put on this 

Vension Bar-B-Que ....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hot Dogs..*

I can bring Hotdogs.. I'm a big chicken dog eater, what do you guys like?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Husky, hope your wife gets better. I totally understand if you decide not to come. *I would almost tell you to stay home and take care of your wife... *
> Give me a call if you need anything.



I think you _*SHOULD*_ stay home with your wife. She will LOVE you all the more for it.

I hope she is back up to snuff real soon.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The Montgomery County contingent of the WBB will bring some delectible morsels of oral enjoyment . . . as long as it can be bought at WaWa.  J/K, we'll bring something everyone will like.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll bring some drinks (water, soda etc.) and some plastic cups, plates, forks...

Jr. and I should be there by Thursday camping out


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*GhostCrab*

we'll be camping too .... My Jr is 10 .. how old is yours ?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be there camping with jr. as well on Thursday. Planning to stop by Kool Ice to pick up a flat of bunker.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

surfchunker, Jr is 5.

SeaSalt, you gonna use the entire flat of bunker? If not, I'll split the cost with you . Let me know.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

> Spring Fling Food Thread!!





SeaSalt said:


> Planning to stop by Kool Ice to pick up a flat of bunker.


Yum!! 
I really wish I could come now...

Do you have a marinade or will you be grilling them plain? 



Sorry John, couldn't help it.   
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Yum!!
> I really wish I could come now...
> 
> Do you have a marinade or will you be grilling them plain?
> ...


nah... we just eat them raw... fresh!!  

GhostCrab, sure!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*SeaSalt*

how many lb is in a flat ....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Its not a flat, its a box. 50 pounds. 
Discussed in the other fling thread.
.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*lotta bait*

man 50 lb is alot of bait .... 

SeaSalt ... if you have extra I'll take a few pounds .....


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

So being the rookie that I am... what could we catch with all that bunker? Rockfish, bluefish probably right? Black drums? And if I was so fortunate to catch me some  do y'all have any recommendations on how I can cook em up at the campsite or beach? TIA.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> man 50 lb is alot of bait.....


That's what I was trying to get across in the other thread. Yeah, its a great deal, but if a bunch of you go out and get boxes from Kool Ice, you'll be "swimming" in bunker. No way you'll use it all.

Suggestion. Someone might want to sign up for getting two or three boxes and a box of kitchen trash bags. Split it up at AI in 10# portions and charge folks cost. (10# = $3.00 + cost of the bag.) 

If the skates are thick and you run out, go get some at Bev's.
.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Great Idea*

I'm 5 hours away but I did print directions to KI out ... just incase ... 

For the Record I'll take 10lb Friday afternoon ...

Gotta alot of new rigs that need broke in even if it's skates and doggies ... did catch some Shorts at SPSP on everything but one rod though


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Firewood*

are you allowed to have fires at the State Park and according to room I'll bring some firewood ....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Figured someone else would answer, but I guess not.  

Yes, fires are allowed at the campgrounds and also out on the ORV area below the high tide mark.

Bring what you need. You ain't going to find much there. 
.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

BubbaBlue said:


> That's what I was trying to get across in the other thread. Yeah, its a great deal, but if a bunch of you go out and get boxes from Kool Ice, you'll be "swimming" in bunker. No way you'll use it all.
> 
> Suggestion. Someone might want to sign up for getting two or three boxes and a box of kitchen trash bags. Split it up at AI in 10# portions and charge folks cost. (10# = $3.00 + cost of the bag.)
> 
> ...


I work in a shipping department what kind of boxes are you talking about.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

jcreamer said:


> I work in a shipping department what kind of boxes are you talking about.


 

When I was making the distinction between "a flat" and "a box" I was trying to get across to folks that there's more bunker in there than you might think there would be.

Years ago I heard about "flats" of bunker I thought, "flat, ok, probably a case of beer cardboard thing with a single layer of fish". NOT, there's fifty pounds of bunker in that box. 

As far as the specifics to the box? Its a lidded, coated, cardboard container sized so when they dump fish in there, it weighs 50# when full. They use them to deliver to bait shops, seafood markets and stuff. (Kool Ice is a seafood wholesaler.) If you go there, they just dump the box into your cooler or whatever. Don't think you get to keep the box. I haven't tried. As far as volume? It'll nearly fill up a normal sized ice chest with bunker, not counting the ice.

Also, the bunker are not sized. Little ones, big ones, some herring throwed in for good measure. Whatever they caught that day.

Speaking of which, I want to repeat that folks need to call them before they go to make sure they have some that day.

Hope this answered your question.
.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks BB
I have not done this before and from my post above you know what I was thinking.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*SPring Fling*

Hey everyone, I was sooo looking forward to the spring fling, but I have a dual family obligation to attend that weekend a nephew's bday and another nephew's baptism. Oh well. Maybe next year. Dare I be that presumptious. 

I am still interested in the P&S bunker rag...

I hope everyone has a great time.

Jeff


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Welcome to the "Got Family Obligations, Can't Go" club.  

Wonder if we can get our own rags made up?? 
.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

looks like theres going to be more bunker than food


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*mullet*

I am going to bring mullet as well.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Donald said:


> I am going to bring MY mullet as well.


Dude, just get a new hair style     :fishing: :beer:


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*see how it is? I said some, not MY Mullet. lol....*



bivalvebill said:


> Dude, just get a new hair style     :fishing: :beer:


man, if a hair dew could land more fish for me sign me up.... That would be too easy!! Hey this is the food thread right?????? So.......????? Im having a little trouble deciding what to bring (beside Mullet) (thank you)!! How bout one of the lead fellas on the planning comittee let me know what would be needed at this point. I sure dont want to bring some kind of item that will not be used or go to waste. that would be totaly unproductive... Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the food issue got a lot of people confused. IF, lets say 100ppl show up, and each bring enough for say 5 ppl, that means we have enough food for 500 ppl. This is NOT good. Basically, bring what you wanna eat that day, and bring a little more. I don't think there are any people here that would just show up and start bumming food from random people.

If ya wanna grill, bring a grill, don't just bring raw meat and assume someone else is gonna bring the equipment. If ya made arrangements with someone else who is bringing a grill, fine, but if you haven't, don't assume.

A bunch of people are gonna be eating and fishing at the same time, so I don't think it's gonna be like a church picnic with lawn darts, volleyball, and food in one centralized locale.

As for the person who asked about cooking his catch of the day . . . I think (which means I'm guessing) that it is a big NO NO. If ya eat part of your creel, then the Man has no way of telling how many you caught.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> As for the person who asked about cooking his catch of the day . . . I think (which means I'm guessing) that it is a big NO NO. If ya eat part of your creel, then the Man has no way of telling how many you caught.


Not sure I follow... who is the Man?  - FYI never fished AI.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*the man*



GhostCrab said:


> Not sure I follow... who is the Man?  - FYI never fished AI.


 The man is the guy who will give you a fine if you deserve one.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Ok...*



fingersandclaws said:


> I think the food issue got a lot of people confused. IF, lets say 100ppl show up, and each bring enough for say 5 ppl, that means we have enough food for 500 ppl. This is NOT good. Basically, bring what you wanna eat that day, and bring a little more. I don't think there are any people here that would just show up and start bumming food from random people.
> 
> If ya wanna grill, bring a grill, don't just bring raw meat and assume someone else is gonna bring the equipment. If ya made arrangements with someone else who is bringing a grill, fine, but if you haven't, don't assume.
> 
> ...


Ok......Then I plan on stopping at the local WAWA & picking up a few subs, have them 1/4 up...Bag 'O' BBQ chips...... Cool....?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Donald said:


> The man is the guy who will give you a fine if you deserve one.


Yeah that makes sense if you are eating you're eating your fish on the beach... what about back at the camp site? I'll call them and ask 

This is all _assuming _I'll catch something that I can keep and cook...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

This may muddy the water some, but it depends on the species of fish.

For closely watched fish like striper or drum, filet the meat off but retain and keep the carcass whole until you leave the beach, just in case an officer wants to check it.

For plentiful fish like blue and kingfish, I wouldn't worry about it. Especially if you're camping there. Fishing and camping go together. One of the joys of camping near the water is eating your catch. Eat up.  

Just use common sense. 
.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Fishing and camping go together. One of the joys of camping near the water is eating your catch. Eat up.


Thx BubbaBlue, I'm just looking to create some memories and try "eating your catch." Honestly, I'd be real suprised if I catch something like a keeper rock (never have) or a drum due to my lack of experiance. Bluefish I have caught so that's what I was thinking about cooking up if I catch them again. Will also look to catch some blue crabs... BTW I'll definitely bring some other food as back up for Jr. and I... got to feed the offspring or his mommy won't let us go again


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be there between 8 and 9 and will have a gas grill. ( tailgate style) I will have hamburgers, buns and fixins. Anyone is welcome to use the grill and I forgot to say I promised to bring a couple cases of corona's..:beer: :beer:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's the food list so far. Saturday suppose to be a great day, sunny and 60s. 

Just a rule of thumb for food, please keep it simple and bring enough to share with everyone. 

Food List Summary:

1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
3. HuskyMD: Chorizo and/or Brats
4. SurfChunker: Vension Bar-B-Que (nice!)
5. kim21230: Hotdogs and maybe chicken
6. WBB (fingers, fishbait, am I missing anyone?): morsels of oral enjoyment (explain???)
7. Ghost Crab: water, soda and some plastic cups, plates, forks
8. JCreamer: Grill, hamburgers, buns and fixin (nice!)

Only 5 days away!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

kmw21230,,,,, lol




SeaSalt said:


> Here's the food list so far. Saturday suppose to be a great day, sunny and 60s.
> 
> Just a rule of thumb for food, please keep it simple and bring enough to share with everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Grill*

I dont have a grill If I bring 100 hot dogs can I use soemone's grill?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wow.*



kmw21230 said:


> I dont have a grill If I bring 100 hot dogs can I use soemone's grill?


100 hot dogs?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

They have fire rings, just bring one hundred sticks to cook those hot dogs over the fire!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Alright people, there are 27+ people planning to come but the food list is very short. Please respond. 

Food List Summary:

1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
3. HuskyMD: Chorizo and/or Brats
4. SurfChunker: Vension Bar-B-Que (nice!)
5. kim21230: Hotdogs and maybe chicken
6. WBB (fingers, fishbait, am I missing anyone?): morsels of oral enjoyment (explain???)
7. Ghost Crab: water, soda and some plastic cups, plates, forks
8. JCreamer: Grill, hamburgers, buns and fixin (nice!)


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Correction*

KMW21230

Chicken\Beef Dogs,Buns. will there be a grill..



SeaSalt said:


> Alright people, there are 27+ people planning to come but the food list is very short. Please respond.
> 
> Food List Summary:
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK. Depending on if I can get my hands on a charcoal grill, I'll be bringing a couple of chickens. If not, it'll probably be some fried chicken


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just bring a grill rack and some charcoal. There are fire pits. If you don't have a grill rack, steal one out of your oven in the kitchen.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Updated Food List Summary:

1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
3. HuskyMD: Chorizo and/or Brats
4. SurfChunker: Vension Bar-B-Que (nice!)
5. kim21230: Chicken\Beef Dogs,Buns
6. WBB (fingers, fishbait, am I missing anyone?): morsels of oral enjoyment (explain???)
7. Ghost Crab: water, soda and some plastic cups, plates, forks
8. JCreamer: Grill, hamburgers, buns and fixin (nice!)
9. AtlantaKing: Fried Chicken


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Subs & Chips*

I will bring 2 or 3 lg.subs and big bag BBQ chips.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Updated Food List Summary:

1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
3. HuskyMD: Chorizo and/or Brats
4. SurfChunker: Vension Bar-B-Que (nice!)
5. kim21230: Chicken\Beef Dogs,Buns
6. WBB (fingers, fishbait, am I missing anyone?): morsels of oral enjoyment (explain???)
7. Ghost Crab: water, soda and some plastic cups, plates, forks
8. JCreamer: Grill, hamburgers, buns and fixin (nice!)
9. AtlantaKing: Fried Chicken
10. Donald: 2 or 3 lg.subs and big bag BBQ chips.
11. Andre: Sodas and utensils


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Looks like a lot of hearty food. Maybe I'll change mine to some junk food (cookies, brownies, or something like that).


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll be bringing a small gas grill for the tailgate and plenty of gas if anybody else would like to use it. maybe even bring some :spam: to grill. Did somebody say :spam: burgers:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Food for the picnic*

I'll be bringing potato and macaroni salads.

Sandcrab


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*coleman stove*

just fired up the Coleman stove and it works fine and is making the trip if anyone needs it ....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> just fired up the Coleman stove and it works fine and is making the trip if anyone needs it ....




ill need it..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*kmw21230*

got ya Bro ... I'll have a Hibachi grill too ... Them 10 year old boys want to eat all the time


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> got ya Bro ... I'll have a Hibachi grill too ... Them 10 year old boys want to eat all the time


i hope they like hotdogs!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bivalvebill said:


> I'll be bringing a small gas grill for the tailgate and plenty of gas if anybody else would like to use it. maybe even bring some :spam: to grill. Did somebody say :spam: burgers:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


You guys gotta try one of Bill's spam burgers. One of the most surprising and unexpected delicacies on the beach. The WBB is pretty much only capable of catching skate, so you can bet that whatever we are serving, F&C tells me it will contain lots of skate!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's the updated list. Looks like we will have couple grills.

1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
3. HuskyMD: Junk Food
4. SurfChunker: Vension Bar-B-Que (nice!), hibachi grill
5. kim21230: 1 million Chicken\Beef Dogs,Buns
6. WBB (fingers, fishbait, am I missing anyone?): morsels of oral enjoyment (explain???)
7. Ghost Crab: water, soda and some plastic cups, plates, forks
8. JCreamer: Grill, hamburgers, buns and fixin (nice!)
9. AtlantaKing: Fried Chicken
10. Sandcrab: potato and macaroni salads.
11. bivalvebill: Gas Grill and spam burgers


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will also have 2 cases of Adult Soda!!!! MILLER TIME!!!!!!!:beer: 





SeaSalt said:


> Here's the updated list. Looks like we will have couple grills.
> 
> 1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
> 2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
> ...


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*hey I am bringing subs & chips..*



kmw21230 said:


> I will also have 2 cases of Adult Soda!!!! MILLER TIME!!!!!!!:beer:


Feelin like the redheaded step angler!! LOL.........


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's the updated list. Looks like we will have couple grills.

1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
3. HuskyMD: Junk Food
4. SurfChunker: Vension Bar-B-Que (nice!), hibachi grill
5. kim21230: 1 million Chicken\Beef Dogs,Buns, miller lite
6. WBB (fingers, fishbait, am I missing anyone?): morsels of oral enjoyment (explain???)
7. Ghost Crab: water, soda and some plastic cups, plates, forks
8. JCreamer: Grill, hamburgers, buns and fixin (nice!)
9. AtlantaKing: Fried Chicken
10. Sandcrab: potato and macaroni salads.
11. bivalvebill: Gas Grill and spam burgers
12. Donald: subs and chips


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Question,,, and yea I know this is cheating but is there a Hardies or KFC anywhere close to grab a bucket of chicken since we will be getting in Friday morning and will be hauling enough stuff with us already??


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Question,,, and yea I know this is cheating but is there a Hardies or KFC anywhere close to grab a bucket of chicken since we will be getting in Friday morning and will be hauling enough stuff with us already??


Yeah, there's a KFC out on Rt 50. Close. Just follow 611 until you see Rt 50 and its pretty close to that intersection. I think left, but don't hold me to it.  
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Question,,, and yea I know this is cheating but is there a Hardies or KFC anywhere close to grab a bucket of chicken since we will be getting in Friday morning and will be hauling enough stuff with us already??


Not sure about the KFCs in the area, but there is a Royal Farms that sells chicken on Golf Course Road. You pass the road that leads to AI, and about 1/4 mile down, the Royal Farms is on the Right hand side (on rt. 50). They are used to scruffy, bunker smelling fisherman so I'm sure you southerners will be welcome


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*grill*

My grill is just a little Hibachi Grill very small but it will be hot and ready to go ....

and a coleman 2 burner stove

Just look for the Red Ranger


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> They are used to scruffy, bunker smelling fisherman so I'm sure you southerners will be welcome


Just for that I will bring some Grits and a few other fine Southern dishes


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Just for that I will bring some Grits and a few other fine Southern dishes


Someone make sure to bring some shredded cheese. Umm..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*What's wrong with this picture?*



SeaSalt said:


> Here's the updated list. Looks like we will have couple grills.
> 
> 1. Seasalt: 2 footlong subs, utensils, plates
> 2. Fishead: Chips and Salsa Fuego!
> ...


27 people and only 12 people bringing stuff??? 

We need the other 15 people to "ante up"...

No bring-ie = no eat-ie...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

don't fret, every time we do one of these there is a TON of food.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Not a problem then ...*

You gonna be at campsite 102 or not? 

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

it is now looking like NO. Wife is worried kids will get sick, blah, blah, blah...

Given her circumstances, I can't really get into a battle. I'm going to bow out.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I understand Husky*

My wife had gallbladder problems ... no fun at all ... and 4 and 7 are young to spend out in bad weather all weekend .... 

Got everything crammed in the truck I can get .... AI bound in the morning .....

Cell number is 301-697-4624


----------

